# spongy green stuff on glossostigma



## arunk (Jun 6, 2017)

I have a newly established glosso carpet and this green stuff has started showing up about 2 days ago as seen in the picture. The tank is 2 months old and runs ADA set up - 8 hours of light and co2, and fertilizing with ADA Step 1 and Brighty K. ANy advise on how to control and eliminate this will be gratefully received.


----------

